# The ALL FEMALE J-Rock/Visual Kei bands thread (Yes they exist)



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2012)

No need to question the ambiguity here. They're all girls. And the music ain't half bad. 

Aldious



exit+trace



Cyntia



I didn't include Seven Seas, Dazzle Vision and Maximum The Hormone, but yes they have female members. 


And for the sake of being thorough, there's also this. Click at your own risk. 


inb4 these chicks are hot, fap fap, not sure if chicks, Japan's full of weird crap, etc.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if fap...or no fap


----------



## indrangelion (Nov 5, 2012)

FUCK YEAH EXIST&#8224;TRACE.

My fave PV from them:


Oh and I fapped to 4:21:


Destrose:


And just for laughs:


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 5, 2012)

Lies. They're all traps. Possibly on hormones.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 5, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Lies. They're all traps. Possibly on hormones.



This was the first thing I thought upon seeing the thread title


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 5, 2012)

What a coincidence.


----------

